# 22 LR with bore holes for red dot sight



## mgod12878 (Jul 22, 2011)

I am looking into purchasing a 22 revolver that i can mount a red dot sight on. The main purposes would be for shooting squirrels, varmits, etc and just plinking. Not wanting to spend alot of money. Just wanted to get everyone's novel advice before I run out and buy something i'm going to regret. Also, what is everyone's prefernce, single or double action??


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Cant speak to other brands. IIRC, all recent production S&W L & N frames have holes drilled for mounting a rail. Not sure about the K-Frames. I stuck a Burris Fastfire 2 on my 627 with any drama. You will need to purchase a rail w/ screws in addition to your optic. The S&W Model 617 is certainly worth a look for your intended use. 

Budget option if Semi auto is a option you'd consider:
Ruger MK3 comes drilled and tapped for a rail. Conveniently the rail & screws were in the box with the gun. I stuck a El Cheapo Clearance BSA reflex on it and it is working rather well so far.


----------

